# 
,      -    -       ,   ,    ....   ?

----------

.   . 




> - 1)    ,  ; 2)  ,     , ,   .

----------


## nata-ta

-    (   , , )  -  (1, , ...)

----------

> -


         (   ,    ).

----------

- -          ?

----------

?

----------


## Klx

?

----------


## Larky

...

----------



----------

.       .
     (     )      ??            ????

----------


## KatushkaSolnishko

!!!       (   ,    ),        !      ?

----------

,  .

        .       ?

    .
 ,    = -.
 ,   =    2
 (=)  =

----------


## KatushkaSolnishko

! 
   ,       :Frown:  
       .        ?   ,    ,     ??? 
,    :Embarrassment:

----------

12 (  ) -  .
  ,    -     .

----------

.

----------


## balabolec

> "Gordoniya"    (  ) ?


  .    .

  ,  ,  .       .   .

  .       .    






> ,


 ,      ?      100

----------


## hohoruck

? ,     92  31     .

----------


## ,

> !!!       (   ,    ),        !      ?


 :     ...

----------

> .


   (8652) 21-67-64  
       ,  ,  ...

----------


## aleksandr351

.

----------

